# Water Temp



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok so when I got back from going away on the weekend, I came home to my apartment being VERY warm, in fact when I went to check on the fish I noticed that the temp on the tank was 30. I opened the window and since then its been slowly cooling back to the original temp of 26

I also woke up this morning to find that my male guppy had died. With no signs of illness, just wondering if the very warm water temp may have had a part in his death.

Any ideas?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

if it gets warmer, the amount of oxygen in the water can drop very quickly. This might have been the problem.

Some fish do not tolerate heat either, but guppies are usually pretty hardy. Probably a DO (dissolved oxygen) issue.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya I turned off the air pump last night, bad mistake I guess


----------

